# App Store et piratage par les développeurs.



## Gwen (22 Avril 2009)

Je pense que vous avez tous vu cette polémique par rapport a l'application Very TV qui emprunté sans autorisation le flux des programme et du coup s'est vu supprimé de l'App Store.

Apparemment, Emmanuel Dausse a récidivé en pompant allègrement Donkey Kong.

Bien sûr cela commence à faire le tour de certains sites américains et donne une assez mauvaise image de la France.

En plus, le jeu n'a pas l'air génial d'après Maceinstein. Il manque le son, la jouabilité est moyenne.

Bref, encore des soucis de contrôle au niveau de chez Apple. Quand même je trouve ça un peu gros.

Enfin, Nintendo devrait bien se réveiller quand même et faire supprimer cette application pirate.


Et vous, avez-vous déjà vu d'autres exemples flagrants de pompage d'applications?


----------



## PLS (24 Avril 2009)

Je pense qu'ils se foutent complètement des droits d'auteurs...

Ils distribuent également une application payante sur iPhone d'Horoscope dont le flux est allègrement pompé sur le journal "Elle".


----------



## nicolasf (26 Avril 2009)

Il y a eu plusieurs cas de vols d'applications, plus ou moins discrets, à l'intérieur de l'App Store. Je me souviens de Classics, et il y avait aussi eu Copter et Touch Scan...

Pour ce qui est du vol de contenu, c'est un peu différent. À mon avis, les gains pouvant être si importants et rapides que de nombreux éditeurs sont tentés par un "emprunt" d'information. Le temps qu'une procédure de la part de l'auteur aboutisse, on a le temps d'amasser une somme sympathique.


----------



## Gwen (26 Avril 2009)

Oui, je me souviens également de l'histoire par rapport aux "emprunts" d'interface et d'idée de Classic.

Un peu lamentable ça également.

Par contre, je ne me rappelais pas de l'histoire avec le logiciel de scan et celui de l'hélicoptère. Édifiant  Surtout que ces logiciels sont tous encore en vente. Donc, Apple n'a rien fait.


----------



## nicolasf (26 Avril 2009)

Non, manifestement ils n'ont pas encore réglé ce problème. Je ne suis pas à Cupertino pour vérifier, mais je soupçonne d'importants sous-effectifs pour les équipes en charge de l'App Store.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Avril 2009)

J'ignorais pour Very TV, que j'utilise.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mai 2009)

L'application Very TV est de nouveau disponible sur l'App Store mais il semble que cette fois ils respectent la propriété des sources utilisées.


----------

